# A Tale Untold – Caribbean Roadtrip 3/3-3/8/09



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I could tell you a tale the likes of which I’ve never told. It would be a story of emerald blue skies and dazzling turquoise waters that lap upon the powdery white sands of a tiny Caribbean isle. I might also speak of great stretches of jagged, pocked and variegated rock shoals that team with life, against which the sea groans and churns with each passing wave. Few would have ever set foot on such a place, and it would be a place like that, for which I’d ignore the posted warnings, the “do not enters” and the flimsy plank and rope fences.

Were I to ever spin such a yarn, I’d most assuredly tell of a massive tailing bonefish that very nearly took a crab pattern. I’d also recount how a school of passing Spanish jacks leapt into the air after a well-cast fly, with their brilliant cobalt blue backs and yellow fins glistening in the sunlight. There would have to be mention of a second lure lost to a jet black trigger fish beneath the rocks, along with another destroyed by an enormous azure needlefish that repeatedly struck, crushed, bent and finally spit a tan merkwan.

I’d go on to describe multiple encounters with two dozen stealthy bones, some seemingly as long my arm, while wading the crystal clear shallows or walking atop the treacherous shoals. Only one of these ghosts would be bold enough to steal yet another kwan from the end of my line, with the first falling victim to the nearby rocks.

Yes, I could share this adventure in all its glorious detail, but I won’t. Instead, I’ll wait for the day when my line is stronger, my casts are truer and my chest isn’t bound in knots at the thought of what almost was and what might have been.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Eloquent failure. I like it ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry bout your luck. Sweet pics though.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That enormous needlefish was probably a houndfish.
They grow to be 5 feet long. A blast on light tackle.










By the by, you were flyfishing, which means that the intent
is to enjoy your day, not catch fish. Sounds like mission accomplished.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That does look fine.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys!  The wife and I are talking about going back there in October. If that happens, I'll plan for a whole day of fishing, instead of just the 2 hours I took this time.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't think of any other reason to go there but fishing. You have a bed and booze at home in Palm Coast.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice!


----------

